# Wadja get?



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Three bannetons, a cloche, and In The Sweet Kitchen, and this


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I got a really nice lounge chair to read in. And a universal (touch screen) remote so now I am the ultimate couch potatoe.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

I got a bunch of clothes, nightgown, pajamas and slippers, a new keyboard and cover, a Stephen King book, and a framed photo of my son and his girlfriend I also got a ham, tangerines, and a large bonus from work. I also get the month off, paid. The very nicest gift of all was having all four of my kids together with all of the grandchildren. It was such fun!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

That sounds so nice pastachef, I know that family is the most important thing we should never take for granted

Well, I got a couple of All Clad pots  and a beautiful 4 qt copper french sautour. a gift cerificate for a new pair of kitchen clogs amd a warm and fuzzy scarf that my wife made  There was something warm in the air last night that just made my holiday a little brighter
cc


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Things were a little tight this year, but my son did okay and that was important to me. I was able to celebrate this year though, unlike last year and we had our traditional Christmas Eve and Christmas Day candlelight dinners. Not quite the menu I had planned but still it was a nice time. Snow would have been nice too!
All things considered it was a nice holiday, I was with my wife and son and those are the best gifts I could have gotten


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

Hubby gave me 8 sessions with a personal trainer, and 8 dark chocolate divine candy bars and $100 certificate to King Arthur (along with clothes and lots of pamper me body and bath products)...so I'll be munching the chocolate in the am, working it off in the pm..then baking to even everything out. 

Oh--got a fitness ball and lots of fitness videos too. I had done all the other shopping for both of us and let hubby know what he got me, and that he was very generous this year.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

One question about the cloche- How do you, like, get the bread out of it? There's no comparison between what it looks like and what a loaf baked on a stone looks like. None.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Well our two daughters are off the New york to spend a couple day with my sister in law. As we clean up the "hurricane"that is the holidays my wife Jill found a cardboard roll from wrapping paper in our porch. Amy our 11 year old wrote some things on it with gel pens.
She wrote..."If you love you have more than a million dollors"
"Your special..everybody is"
"everybody is loved"
"Love doesn't come in a box, It comes in your heart"

So...This is what we got!! 
two wondeful daughters 
cc


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

You will have to take care of your waistline, Nicko!!  

And I got a beautiful cookbook which makes me very


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

I didn't get any kitchen toys which was a little disappointing.  But there is still by birthday to go!

But I did get a scanner! Oh boy! Oh boy! Oh boy!:bounce:


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

French Laundry. FINALLY!.
..Um, actually, I got two!


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Ok my husband chose, as always, something nice that sprakles in the dark but by the rest of the family ...

I have collected the "traditional" pile of books I have already read or there is no way for me to read ( The last pink novel of Rosemound Piltcher for example...) 


But I have to tell you this. All the Jews I know, have received more interesting Christmas presents than I did...
I have serious thoughts of converting to Judaism since in my family we are half and half. 

Not to mention that this will make my life easier in NYC too... ( ok! I am joking don't shoot me )


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Nancy Silverton's pastry book, Baking with Julia, The Sweet Kitchen, and my favorite perfume! CC and Chrose, you guys are right; as long as you have the people you love around you, that's all that matters.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Kimmie!!! This chair is killing me. As I was watching TV the other night I saw this electronic ab exerciser that I can hook up to my stomach to take the place of all the crunches.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Mixed messages? 

Jamie Shannon's Commander's Kitchen
Kitchen Confidential
Bernard Clayton's New Complete Book of Breads
Julia & Jacques Cooking at Home
$100 worth of what ever I want @Williams & Sonoma
Various articles fo clothing

One more left. Considering the source I'm thinking metal, sharp, starts with a W...

All in all a nice haul  It continues to be good to be me!

Kimmie - What book?!?!


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

A couple of shirts, a pair of pink fluffy slippers and one of those pay as you go cell phones. I'm anti-cell phone for the most part but somewhat thought I should have one in case of emergency.

I bought myself 3 cookbooks, but they haven't arrived yet and I can't remember what they are at the moment. I'm thinking one may be Bread Baker's Apprentice. I also adopted two Australian Shepherds who were found on the side of a busy highway. Theo's now with his daddy and I was feeling a bit lonesome. I woke up yesterday morning thinking that I should check out the dogs at the local shelters sometime. Shortly after I got to work, a co-worker sent out an email that two dogs (a mommy dog and her puppy) were found and needed a home. They were dirty, had no tags or collar and had not been reported missing at any of the area shelters or at any of the local vets. Amy didn't know that I didn't have Theo anymore, but she thought I could use one more dog. We went to see the dogs at lunch and I fell in love with them on the spot. Mommy dog came up to us and gave each of us a kiss. Puppy went up to me, rolled on his back and wanted his tummy rubbed; then, he fell asleep at my feet. How could I possibly say no to either one? They are now here with me at work this morning and are sleeping behind the desk. Glory (mommy dog) is already very attached to me and follows me everywhere. Little Marcos is either sleeping or getting into trouble. I just hope that their former owners don't suddenly appear in a couple of weeks wanting them back. That would be too much like losing Theo all over again.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Nicko!!! The only thing missing is a stationary bike or threadmill strapped to your feet...

Kyle: The Elements of Taste

Anneke: I hope you will love The French Laundry as much as I do. I use it a lot not only for recipes but for inspiration...What's the second book you received?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Under the tree I found quite a few cookbooks, a mortar and pestle and a juice extractor.


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

Not sure how you do that quote thing Kyle (I still need basic cheftalk training)..!

re the chocolate and personal training...


hubby thinks I'm obsessed with fitness..when actually I do it just so I can eat more...and chocolate keeps a woman very very happy!

Deb


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Kimmie: that's French Laundry X2!

Actually I got a 3rd book: the Larousse Gastronomique.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Well I got my final gift last night, two in fact! I got a beautiful jacket with a zip out lining. It's water proof and all that good stuff. Funny, she'd never mentioned that she couldn't stand the coat I had been wearing 

Then came the last gift. It was not, as I had suspected, cutlery. It was in fact a book. It may in fact be THE book. I now own my very own copy of Larousse Gastronomique! She is sooooo coool


----------



## pollyg (Mar 12, 2001)

I got a mezzaluna with it's own concave chopping board,various food items, a very cool floppy hat, a beautiful marc jacobs top, a hooded top, books, a gift voucher for a leg massage and pedicure ( my mum is so nice), and a Weber barbecue. So exiting, it's summer time over here and i'm looking foward to lots of barbecues with friends.
And last but most importantly, my big brother came over from New York to stay with us for a while.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Between all of us, we had enough to open a cookbook and cookware store!


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

I brought my two new dogs for a visit to the plant nursery that found them and they gave me a 17 inch sweet/culinary bay plant for free! The regular price is $17 ($1/in?). What a great gift on top of two wonderful dogs.

The books I got are Bread Baker's Apprentice, New Way to Cook and The Breakfast Book by Marion Cunningham. All three look very good so far, especially Reinhart's book. It's definitely well-deserving of the unofficial ChefTalk Bread Book of the Year award.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

My best present came in November, when we found a frigidaire 'pro' model gas range for 1/2 price! I'd been cooking on a stove that came with our 150 year old house when we bought it - it was a 1930 Tappan Philgas range - loved the stove, but the oven was so tiny I had to bend the lips on my cookie sheets to make them fit the oven! Was sorry to see the old warhorse go, but I looooove my new oven!

Under the tree, I got black pearl earrings from my husband, a new set of dishes and a gorgeous Chinese cloissane(sp) vase from my son, a new chef coat and overalls and cookbooks - In the Sweet Kitchen and Lydia's Italian-American, both of which I love!

Finding this website was a Christmas present! Thank you Nikko, and all of you out there who contribute - I feel like I know you all, already!

Most of all, I got peace in my heart this year, knowing that my family is all together and that we grow closer to each other every year. And that 'Life will find a way', no matter how many adversities we all face. 

I wish for everyone a peaceful, loving, and fulfilling new year.


----------

